# 2012 IPC Section 410.3 Substitution (drinking fountains)



## CUBldgOfficial (Jun 23, 2015)

Isn't this section in direct opposition with the IBC, Section 1109.5.1?

Actually, it's also in contradiction with section 410.2 of itself!

I'm trying to determine which way to go with this.  The IPC says you can replace up to 50% of your fountains with coolers and/or fillers, but I've yet to see a cooler or filler that is 100% ADA compliant!

I posted about this question over in the Commercial Building Code section of this forum a while ago and got some really good responses, but I'd also like to get a "plumbing" perspective on the issue.  I've got a request in to my department to substitute some of the "standing" person fountains for bottle fillers, and I'm having heartburn over it.  There are plenty of standing disabled folks that cannot grasp a bottle or cup, let alone hold it for 10-20 seconds under a spout...

Which code to follow???  Hmmmm...

Any insight would be appreciated!  :cheers


----------



## steveray (Jun 23, 2015)

Are 50% of your water closets accessible?....They don't necessarily need to be....This is a similar thing. If the accessible fixture(s) are available, you are good. Code says DF to be accessible, does not mention any criteria for coolers. I don't do ADA.


----------



## jdfruit (Jun 23, 2015)

The University I work for has installed quite a few "fillers" around the campus. Only one is usable by disabled persons in a wheelchair, all the others are too high to see into the container. Some complaints but no resolve so far. The ADA law part that most people don't know about or are avoiding is the equal opportunity idea. Takes a bit of educating the decision makers so the purchase/install doesn't need to be RRR'd for program access.


----------

